# My 1 dollar block target!!!!



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Dude, not bad.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

That is sweet!! Watch out carpet stores!! The crazy archers are coming!!


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

FYI its 22''x22''x7''. 14 pieces of carpet samples went into it.....:tongue:


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

Sweet. Looks nice. Are any of the carpet melting onto the point? How is pulling them out? Hard? easy?

Now just remember not to shoot when your kids are sliding down that slide.... :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## ttowndvds (Jun 10, 2010)

I did the same thing the other day, but I went and bought some Yellow Jacket replacement bags and filled that with the carpet, works great and give nice targets, total cost was $14.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

tarleet said:


> Sweet. Looks nice. Are any of the carpet melting onto the point? How is pulling them out? Hard? easy?
> 
> Now just remember not to shoot when your kids are sliding down that slide.... :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


No melting....lain: Removal is great! Very easy....:thumbs_up


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Just thought I would point this out. If you get some more carpet you will get better life out of the target by layering the other way. Cut the carpet into strips say 22 inches long by 15 inches wide, and stack them up like a layered foam target, and cinch them down. They last a very long time, and even once they do get shot out you just have to replace the few strips the you have been shooting out with some of the strips from the outside edges, and then you get a few more years out of it.

The archery range at Durham county wildlife center in Durham NC has all their targets built that way. We're talking 48x60 inch target bales, and they are probably the best targets I have ever shot into.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> Just thought I would point this out. If you get some more carpet you will get better life out of the target by layering the other way. Cut the carpet into strips say 22 inches long by 15 inches wide, and stack them up like a layered foam target, and cinch them down. They last a very long time, and even once they do get shot out you just have to replace the few strips the you have been shooting out with some of the strips from the outside edges, and then you get a few more years out of it.
> 
> The archery range at Durham county wildlife center in Durham NC has all their targets built that way. We're talking 48x60 inch target bales, and they are probably the best targets I have ever shot into.


:beer::thumbs_up


----------



## paraarcher (May 12, 2010)

Now that's a good idea. Nice job too!


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

It was an easy way to make a target. Just a quick idea i thought id share...:thumbs_up


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

Sweet looking target.I like the idea


----------



## Elkmark1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Good idea


----------



## Upa (Mar 15, 2010)

Thats awsome, quick easy and effective!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

looks good.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

*The Axe results.*

I shot 3 arrows into the target with my Axe 6 at 60/30/445 grs at 295 fps. The arrow tips come out of the back but it wont pass thru. Im going to add about 5 more pieces of carpet to make sure of that.. :thumbs_up


----------



## bansh-eman (Aug 24, 2009)

Hummm....

I may have to stop by a carpet store and aquire all their throw away samples. I like the idea of turning them in the side and stacking them. I can take them to work and band them up with some metal banding nice and tight so it holds them down really well too. 

Should make for a really nice target!


----------



## rudl (Aug 27, 2009)

I take 30" strips of old carpets and roll them tight to 10 - 15" diameter cylinders. Before i roll the last layer i spray crosshairs using a stencil onto the carpet before i tie them and hang them into the woods.
Makes a great durable target to shoot at from all around.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a layered carpet target in my basement. Used allthread and 4X4 lumber to cinch it tight. Works good, I worry that it may be too abrasive on the arrows so use it only for tuning and occasional shooting. Cheap for such a large target area.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

That dude may have been born at night, but not last night. I'm going to the carpet store. Or better yet, pull out all the left over carpet scraps from my spec houses and put it to use. With this economy, I need to save all the money I can.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

slamnationalley said:


> That dude may have been born at night, but not last night. I'm going to the carpet store. Or better yet, pull out all the left over carpet scraps from my spec houses and put it to use. With this economy, I need to save all the money I can.


Yep. Thats the way i was thinking. :thumbs_up


----------



## rage-it (May 13, 2010)

Smart guy need i say more


----------



## thebassmachine (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome! Anyone try a broadhead in a carpet target like this? Looks like it would be really hard to pull a broadhead tipped arrow.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

thebassmachine said:


> Awesome! Anyone try a broadhead in a carpet target like this? Looks like it would be really hard to pull a broadhead tipped arrow.


Im not going to try it. I have my Blob for BHs.


----------



## dixonhunt1996 (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks like a good target. We have used feed bag material and stuffed them with plastic bags and they work good.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Great find and great job .


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

dixonhunt1996 said:


> Looks like a good target. We have used feed bag material and stuffed them with plastic bags and they work good.


Going to try that tomorrow. :thumbs_up


----------



## Relentless (Jul 20, 2007)

What if you cut them in half and stacked them doubled up and shot at the open layers??

I am going to try to stack them...and use ratchet straps...shoot into the open layers.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Relentless said:


> What if you cut them in half and stacked them doubled up and shot at the open layers??
> 
> I am going to try to stack them...and use ratchet straps...shoot into the open layers.


It would work that way as well. Just make sure you have enough to keep the arrow from passing thru. :thumbs_up


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> Just thought I would point this out. If you get some more carpet you will get better life out of the target by layering the other way. Cut the carpet into strips say 22 inches long by 15 inches wide, and stack them up like a layered foam target, and cinch them down. They last a very long time, and even once they do get shot out you just have to replace the few strips the you have been shooting out with some of the strips from the outside edges, and then you get a few more years out of it.
> 
> The archery range at Durham county wildlife center in Durham NC has all their targets built that way. We're talking 48x60 inch target bales, and they are probably the best targets I have ever shot into.


Ratchet straps work great to get carpet/cardboard held together tight, even better than duct tape.


----------



## cory d stroyer (Aug 23, 2009)

dosent the backing on the carpet scratch up your arrows


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

cory d stroyer said:


> dosent the backing on the carpet scratch up your arrows


Nope. Havent had that problem yet. :beer:


----------



## Boooyah (Jun 19, 2010)

Great idea. My wifes cousin owns carpet shop. probably get all the samples I want.:thumbs_up


----------



## crossbowgilly (Nov 5, 2009)

Cool idea and a good cheap target. Gilly:darkbeer:


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

If you can find the longer loop or shag carpet and lay them down they seem to work better.Also agrree using allthread to lock em down easier to rotate carpet as you wear out the center.:darkbeer:


----------

